# QUestion on hooking up two subs



## taaars (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Pioneer VSX 921 and hooked up one sub via LFE (subwoofer out); have and extra sub that i decided to use for the rear so I used the lines in and out for it, (seemed the easiest, and when playing music the rear base would work better with lines in, I could be wrong)

I started playing movies and noticed that the rear speakers that were running through the sub were making a crackling sound in a few movies (not all) I heard it most in some music scenes in tron legacy. I thought it may be bad speakers in the rear, or the sub crosser over wasn't doing so good, so i swapped the subs around, got the same noise.

Not sure what I am missing from the puzzle, other than the fact maybe running a sub with lfe and another with line through simply should not be done? I know i can split the subwoofer line with a y cord, but would like to know if I can make the setup I have now work.

Thanks


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!!!  

My guess is that the sub is not filtering the low frequencies out of the signal and sending a full-range signal to the rears. Most people use fairly small speakers for rears/surrounds that are not capable of reproducing very low frequencies. It could damage the speakers, so be careful!

You wrote, "_the rear so I used the lines in and out for it_;" are you referring to line-level (RCA) inputs/outputs or speaker level? Many subs do not filter the speaker level inputs/outputs. Some filter both speaker and line-level, but without knowing the specific subs you are using it's hard to know. :scratch:

If you could provide a list of the equipment and how it is wired we can probably sort-out the problem.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Is the distortion coming from the sub, the rears, or both? Are the rear speakers self powered? A hook up chart might be helpful. Have fun. Dennis


----------

